# Washing / Cleaning / Sealing Gloss Black Wheels



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Hi Folks

I need some advice, I need your suggestions for what the best method of cleaning my new wheels are.

The are gloss black with a diamond cut outer lip.









I need some advice on the following:
* Good wheel cleaner - Something that will soften the dirt before i agitate it with the brushes 
* Large Inner Wheel Brush - Something nice and soft that isn't going to scratch the back of the wheels
* Outer Wheel Brush - Again something nice and soft for those intricate corners 
* Wash mitt or sponge?
* Wheel sealant - I have some AG Alloy Wheel Seal. Is this any good? Any advice on something that will provide long lasting protection will be great fully received

If I have missed anything please feel free to chip in. All advice will be taken on board. I just don't want to mess these wheels up!

Thanks

Mark


----------



## deanquartermain (Jun 28, 2008)

I'd go for Autobrite's Very Cherry Acid Free

EZ or Vikan wheel brush

Wheel Sealant - I use Autobrite Very Berry Wheel Sealant and love it.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Get them sealed with some GTechniq C5, then the strongest cleaner you'll ever need would be AutoFinesse Citrus Power paired with some Wheel Woolies from Polished Bliss & a Dooka Wheel Washmitt


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Firstly, nice wheels..........:thumb:

Secondly I think nick's suggestions are pretty much spot on...........:wave:

Gloss black wheels in reality are a nightmare and you only have to touch them to mark them, wheels take a bit of a battering from the elements and cleaning them is very easy when you have the right tools but making sure they have been sealed is a must. If you have swirling on them already then best to get the wheels off and polish those marks out, then seal with C5 and I think the combination of Wheel Woolies and a dooka Wheel Mitt will see you right, might also be worth thinking about our Medium Wash Pad if you can get your hands inbetween those spokes..........:thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for your responses folks 

Maybe I would be best forgetting about a wheel brush if i can get my hand in behind the spokes? 

will look into this C5 stuff, nearly died at the price of it but if it lasts that long it will be good! I suppose i could put AG alloy wheel seal on top of it as well to make it last longer? 

I think a dedicated wheel mitt and medium wash pad will do ok for the wheels! the wheel woolies are rather expensive from polished bliss! can they be got anywhere else a bit cheaper?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sportspack Mark said:


> Thanks for your responses folks
> 
> Maybe I would be best forgetting about a wheel brush if i can get my hand in behind the spokes?
> 
> ...


It all depends how badly you don't want to see swirls and scratches on your wheels, the brushes will for sure scratch them........

I wouldn't reccomend putting the AG Alloy Wheel Seal on top of it, C5 is a ceramic coating so will do the job on it's own nicely........:thumb:

Polished Bliss are the only place that stock them as far as I am aware........


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

thanks, maybe i should just bite the bullet and get em bought! I'm a bit broke after buying the car lol

The wheel woolies and dooka mitt may do the job ok!

I'm using a meguiars micro fibre wash mitt for the paintwork on the car, maybe i should get a new mitt for it as well!

Thanks


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sportspack Mark said:


> thanks, maybe i should just bite the bullet and get em bought! I'm a bit broke after buying the car lol
> 
> The wheel woolies and dooka mitt may do the job ok!
> 
> ...


It is all expensive this detailing lark but it's worth it to get quality products and protection......

As for the Megs Wash Mitt, I shouldn't comment as I'm biased.....


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Do me a deal Si, do me a deal


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sportspack Mark said:


> Do me a deal Si, do me a deal


Cheeky........


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

I use PB Wheel Woolies and a Sonus Sheepskin mitt. Just make sure you seal with a good quality sealant as it makes cleaning the wheels a breeze. Currently got Nanolex Premium Alloy sealant on my winter wheels. Going to be purchasing C5 though for my BBS CH Black summer wheels though as heard nothing but good reviews :thumb:


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Brush wise if u are concerned with damaging your alloys mark I would buy an EZ detail or daytona brush. Vikan do a brush for the face of the rims, I got my dad nice soft bristles. Or like me use some detailing brushed for the face - I have 2 valet pro ones you may have seen on here (much better quality than the cheaper ones, similar to Swissvax in quality).
Wheel cleaner I would try Ronnies - Orchard Autocare Wheel Cleanse or Autosmart Smart Wheels (you are someone who takes time to clean their car periodically so I would get a mild maintenance wheel cleaner tbh) 
Get a synthetic sealant to seal them and all you will need is some shampoo to clean them then after you seal them. Less touching = less marring.

Oh - get some Iron Cleanse or IronX also!! Works wonders


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/vikan-multi-brush-rim-cleaner-soft/prod_390.html - Face of your alloys

I have the following Vikan for the "dish of the rim" 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/vikan-wheel-brush/prod_389.html

I use these on the face

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/valet-pro-inch-round-wheel-brush/prod_973.html


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Baker21 said:


> Firstly, nice wheels..........:thumb:
> 
> Secondly I think nick's suggestions are pretty much spot on...........:wave:
> 
> Gloss black wheels in reality are a nightmare and you only have to touch them to mark them, wheels take a bit of a battering from the elements and cleaning them is very easy when you have the right tools but making sure they have been sealed is a must. If you have swirling on them already then best to get the wheels off and polish those marks out, then seal with C5 and I think the combination of Wheel Woolies and a dooka Wheel Mitt will see you right, might also be worth thinking about our Medium Wash Pad if you can get your hands inbetween those spokes..........:thumb:


As i have the wheel woolies and the Dooka wheel mitt that is great products in my opinion and so much uses not just wheels, also i have both ez brushes as well and both very handy, by the way wheels look fantastic, as for seal what about the new C1.5 due out tomorrow on special from Gtechniq, thats what i'm going to try, and try a wax on top if works


----------



## gsmith89 (May 9, 2011)

I used to have a normal bristled brush which scratched the paint,which as you can imagine rather annoyed me.
I bought a microfiber allow wheel brush and gonna give it a go today,cant see it damaging the paint at all realy and best part there only£3 off ebay 
As for products i use billberry as a cleaner and poorboys wheel sealant both good products and fairly cheap.


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

I gave the wheels a quick coat of AG HD Wax in the meantime Bit broke after buying the car so all the fancy stuff will have to wait for a while :lol:

Thanks again folks 

Would iron x/iron cleanse be safe on alloys with polished lips?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

To keep my wheel looking good I took them off the car and gave them a really good one time clean up, clay and polish.

Then I sealed them with Gtechniq C1 (would have used C5 but did'nt have any !)

Now I only need to use shampoo to wash them, with occasional top ups with Gtechniq C2 (or some other sealant). I would really really recommend NOT using anything harsh after sealing ... just a top up every month or so is all that is required.

Brush wise I'd get yourself an EZ Detail Brush (see photo below)... I've never had any bad scratches from mine. The bristles are so soft and flexible (and bendable  )

1. Wheels after polish and clay and being sealed :-










Washing with EZ Detail Brush :










After just a wash with Shampoo (nothing harsh used) - check out the beading on inner rim.










Dried and tyres dressed


----------



## JD27 (May 6, 2011)

I've got some black alloys on my car as well, looking to do the same thing.... think I'll go for the AutoBrite very cherry non-acid followed by the C5....

However, anyone know anywhere where I can buy some???? Everyone seems to be out of stock! Need to buy some before the hosepipe ban kicks in


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

C5 is the same product as C1 and C4

Shinearama have C1 in stock.

Hope that helps.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Wasn't there a thread comparing whether c1 was the same as c5?

Wheel cleaner - AS Smart wheels or if you don't need a large
Quanitity auto finesse imperial. 

Sealant - C5

Then just wash after with shampoo. 

Brush wise.....

Wheel woolies or a Large EZ brush, a valet pro brush for the faces and a mitt for the back of the spokes.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Others have probably answered your question... but just wanted to say nice wheels


----------

